# Nesaea Red - Correct Scientific Name?



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone know the name of the plant listed as "Nesaea Red" on this website?

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Nesaea_pedicellata_Golden_p/bp911432.htm

I was given this as a 'free' extra and want to take proper care of it. It's listed on the website link as "Nesaea pedicellata."

I have two CO2/high light tanks I can put it in. I'm trying to find out what height it gets to normally. The supplier had no other information and it just says 'midground.' Not sure how a plant can be listed as just midground as wouldn't it depend on the height of the tank? A midground in a 75gallon tank would outgrow a 20long...

I found this plant page here, but no scientific name listed:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=97&category=genus&spec=Nesaea


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nesaea pedicellata is commonly known as Nesaea gold. It is not Nesaea red. Nesaea red is EXTREMELY difficult to grow submerged. I don't know anyone that has been successful at it. The gold is beautiful. It's a nutrient hog, very particular about not missing high nitrates. It will melt if nitrate levels get low. Likes lots of iron. It likes high light and high CO2. If you indeed have Nesaea pedicellata you have a chance at growing it.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

The plant is not the golden version, but the red. Is the red a color variation of Nesaea pedicellata? 

Would the red do best emerged then? I can put it in a 'swamp' type set-up where it could have just an inch or two submerged and the rest above water. Being emerged, it would have no problem with lots of CO2. I have 40 watts over that 10gallon tank but I'm not sure how the WPG rule would work with so little water.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Nesaea pedicellata is commonly known as Nesaea gold. It is not Nesaea red .... The gold is beautiful.


The "normal version" of Nesaea pedicellata is actually a light green color. A recently introduced variation of it is the "gold" or "golden" version of it. You can look up a nice illustration of the regular version on the Tropica website or a photo of the "normal version" in our own APC plant finder.

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

From what I've seen at my local fish store, I see the "golden" version more often than the regular version. And I agree with Tex Gal that the Nesaea pedicellata 'golden' is AMAZING.

As far as I know, the correct scientific name for the Nesaea sp 'Red' is not known at this time. It's leaf structure is very different from the Nesaea pedicellata, though. The APC plantfinder lists several Nesaea's commonly available. Maybe Cavan would know... though since he hasn't updated the Plantfinder, I'd say it's still a mystery...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for that clarification JeffyFunk. I have had the gold, several times. In fact, I have some in my tank right now. I really love the look of this plant. I tried the red a couple of times. It was a dismal failure. It just sat there for months, shrinking slowly until it was gone. 

OrangeCones, since you have it, why not grow it emersed. You have nothing to loose. I'd make sure you have a rich substrate. Since it's supposedly a Nesaea sp. I'd imagine it to be a nutrient hog too.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

JeffyFunk said:


> As far as I know, the correct scientific name for the Nesaea sp 'Red' is not known at this time. It's leaf structure is very different from the Nesaea pedicellata, though. The APC plantfinder lists several Nesaea's commonly available. Maybe Cavan would know... though since he hasn't updated the Plantfinder, I'd say it's still a mystery...


I don't know. If someone would grow it emersed and flower it (probably no easy task), we might have a chance, but even then, it won't be easy. Information (descriptions, etc) on African plants can be hard to find.


----------

